# Kx



## Teo (Aug 10, 2004)

Used to have a KX a few years back. Loved that bike. Anybody still have some of these up for sale?


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not selling mine. I bought a "new" 2004 KX Light in 2010 from Ebay. The original owner never built it up. I put 2010 Chorus 11sp with 32 spoke tubies on it. I love it! It is quick and stiff. Check out Road Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Bike Parts | Best Bike Prices - QBike.com, I saw one for sale a week or two ago.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

I am riding a 2005 kx light since then and i still love it. I am not going to sell it. Sorry.


----------

